# Canadian outdoor championship, field or no field



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

I'm making a little poll to know what people think regarding this thread: 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1137609


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

Careful! Voting YES means no field!


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm one of those stuburn ones....I say keep it :darkbeer:


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

This poll is not about if we like the Field or not ... just trying to know if this portion of the canadian championship must stay the same.

I like to shoot that event ... and I'm not bad at it 

It is also important to understand all the pros and cons, not just on an archer perspective but on a volunteer/organizer perspective, the one who make all this possible!


----------



## 97Vortec (Jan 22, 2007)

Do you mean removed and discarded or separated to another venue from the target champs like how the rest of the world does it?


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

I know its not about liking it or not. But for since I love field and Target as well, I wouldn't be able to do both if they were in separate competition. Now I get to do both. I realise that it can take a toll on clubs. But you know what if everyone decided to promote it instead of trying to get rid of it, more clubs would have a course setup full time and it wouldn't cost much to run the Nationals on it. Prime exemple is us this summer, we have a permanent course and people shoot it. Now the Nationals come and all we have to do is groom the trails a little bit, glue some targets and we are good to go.

CHeers,


----------



## AthenaBC (Jun 12, 2009)

*convenience*

Provided the host site has the facilities for both a Target range and a Field range, then having the Championships run in the format suggested by Ed would allow shooters to take better advantage of both disciplines. In the past, with Field and Target split, many shooters were unable to get that much time off work. And is it also possible that Field is waning in this country because of the timing of the tournaments? Ed's format suggestion may be the boost needed to get Field going again. In this format, I would definitely shoot both. 

Kudos Ed on a well thought out suggestion.


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

I would have to say drop it. I've shot the last 2 field nationals (in Winnipeg an Laval) and I have to say, the attendance level was pretty sad for a national competition. Particularily in Laval. 

So, I thought about it, and I don't really know anyone who would miss it terribly if we got rid of it. And, If people really want field to be part of nationals again 10 years from now, there's no rules saying we can't put it back.


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

AthenaBC said:


> Provided the host site has the facilities for both a Target range and a Field range, then having the Championships run in the format suggested by Ed would allow shooters to take better advantage of both disciplines. In the past, with Field and Target split, many shooters were unable to get that much time off work. And is it also possible that Field is waning in this country because of the timing of the tournaments? Ed's format suggestion may be the boost needed to get Field going again. In this format, I would definitely shoot both.
> 
> Kudos Ed on a well thought out suggestion.


This format would be a good test to see how people really like and are willing to shoot the field since shooting it won't take more time off.

If participation is much less in Field than the target ... this problem will need to be discussed. 

Like Slayer is saying ... always possible to go back!

P.S. I've been shooting national since 1989 ... don't recall that field was separated from target ... I won't ask your age


----------



## DeathClutch (Aug 23, 2009)

Pete731 said:


> P.S. I've been shooting national since 1989 ... don't recall that field was separated from target ...


Old man


----------

